# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  35 процентов антивирусов провалили последний тест Virus Bulletin

## SDA

В результате свежей серии испытаний, проведенных специалистами антивирусной лаборатории Virus Bulletin, 19 из 54 антивирусных продуктов были признаны недостойными получения сертификата VB100.

ПО тестировалось на компьютерах под управлением Windows Vista Business Edition SP2, при этом использовались шаблоны для симуляции определенных ситуаций и наборы различных вредоносных программ. При проведении испытаний экспертов удивила ярко выраженная неспособность некоторых антивирусов справляться с тяжелыми сценариями атак.

“Наиболее заметной особенностью испытаний в этом месяце стал значительный уровень нестабильности под давлением, продемонстрированный многими продуктами. Несмотря на то, что набор задач, предъявляемых нами антивирусному ПО, был не самым обычным, крайне важно, чтобы антивирусы продолжали работать под давлением и не пасовали перед лицом тяжелых атак”, - заявил директор по антивирусным испытаниям Virus Bulletin Джон Хоус.

По его словам, нестабильное поведение антивирусов вряд ли внушит пользователям чувство безопасности. Также крайне высоким был уровень ложных срабатываний, здесь особенно плохо себя повели продукты Kingsoft и Bkis BKAV. Между тем, бесплатный антивирус от Microsoft сумел получить сертификат соответствия VB100.

Ознакомиться с результатами тестирования можно здесь http://www.virusbtn.com/news/2010/08_12.xml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MVE

> При проведении испытаний экспертов удивила ярко выраженная неспособность некоторых антивирусов справляться с тяжелыми сценариями атак.


Не удивительно. Тестировать антивирус на стандартных настройках - это все равно, что тестировать суперкар на дороге с ограничением скорости.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Тестировать антивирус на стандартных настройках


С нестандартными не особо лучше  :Smiley:

----------


## sasha2

Странно Kaspersky IS в районе от  80 до 90% , а Kaspersky 6 в районе от90 до 100%.Получается  лучше ставить Kaspersky WKS 6 ?

----------


## Br0m

> Странно Kaspersky IS в районе от  80 до 90% , а Kaspersky 6 в районе от90 до 100%.Получается  лучше ставить Kaspersky WKS 6 ?


Это значит, что всякую рекламу надо делить на 4 особенно на заангажированных сайтах на подобие этого  :Cool: 
ikarus там тоже среди лидеров, хотя это недо-антивирус который тупо копирует сигнатуры у других, у того же ЛК

да и сравнение совершенно различных продуктов для разных ниш некорректно

а рейтинг на VB строится по принципу кто больше забашлял того и тапки - там даже простой отчет по тесту платный  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

и лучше ставить (gpedit.msc*(brain.bin+knowledge.dat+hand.sys+tool  s.exe)*avz.exe)-admin rights=virusinfo.info  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dhoine

> и лучше ставить (gpedit.msc*(brain.bin+knowledge.dat+hand.sys+tool  s.exe)*avz.exe)-admin rights=virusinfo.info


use linux  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## antanta

*Dhoine*, это уже превращается в дурную традицию... А это Вам еще никто не показывал?

----------


## Dhoine

Нет конечно, куда уж мне...

И да, превращается в традицию, но не в дурную, а в добрую  :Wink:

----------


## antanta

*Dhoine*, ну и почему именно линукс?
 Лично я не против свободного ПО. Я против, когда идею дискредитируют неумелой рекламой. Уж без обид. Второй случай за неделю, когда не к месту "набигают" линуксоиды. Со стороны смотрица как попытка раздуть локальный очаг священной войны.  :Smiley:

----------


## Dhoine

*antanta*, т.е. написав бы "use unix" я бы не вызвал у тебя такую лютую ненависть?  :Smiley:  Забавно наблюдать, как отвественность за нестабильную работу поделок от MS (без фанатизма  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) перекладывают на "криворуких пользователей". Для меня линукс привычнее, вот и всё, никакой рекламы.

----------


## Kuzz

> "use CP/M"


fixed  :Cheesy:

----------


## Dhoine

> Я гарантирую это!


//fxd

----------


## Hanson

забавно 
главное написать Linux Rules MS must die
и неважно что тема совершенно не об этом

----------


## Br0m

:Censored:  набежали  :Sad:  - давайте вы будете говорить use linux, Luke после того как появятся нормальные системы DTP, CAD, SCADA под линукс - мне нравится линукс, я надеюсь он потеснит вин в некоторых нишах, но если пользователю нужно что-то большее, чем интернет, аська, музыка, фильмы, и глумление над фотками - он выпадает в осадок  :Furious3:   - у линукс свои ниши у вин - свои, у real-time OS - свои

да, в линуксе нет вирусов - там только эксплоиты, но нарваться на них простому пользователю даже проще, чем во всеми ненавидимой винде - "неподверженность вирусам" это временное явление, в силу недостаточной распространенности, подождите лет 5-8 - все будет  :Wink: 
(про начинающих пользователей работающих под root'ом все слышали - это от системы не зависит, такое и там и там есть - не все дистрибутивы жестко ограничивают это)

да и тема про то что в антивирусная индустрия в кризисе, сигнатурный детект уже пару лет как зашел в тупик, а HIPS развивается слишком медленно, цифровые подписи и хэш-алгоритмы частично скомпрометированы, нет доверенной точки отсчета - вредоносный код может быть где угодно в firmware, драйвере, программе, на любом устройстве "из-коробки" -  приходится HIPS выкручивать на максимум, отсюда много ложных срабатываний.

что-то тред превращается в ЛОР - пойду-ка я бункер углублять, а то как бы не пришел злой модера

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> там только эксплоиты, но нарваться на них простому пользователю даже проще, чем во всеми ненавидимой винде


Пример мона?





> системы DTP, CAD, SCADA


Думаю, появятся.. Ещё годик надо подождать, когда под натиском вирусни под Win вообще большинство работать не сможет. А к этому и идёт.

----------


## Hanson

> Ещё годик надо подождать, когда под натиском вирусни под Win вообще большинство работать не сможет. А к этому и идёт.


ну думаю не так все плохо )))

----------


## SDA

> Думаю, появятся.. Ещё годик надо подождать, когда под натиском вирусни под Win вообще большинство работать не сможет. А к этому и идёт.


Если брать в пример ХР, то да согласен, за год она окончательно морально устареет, ну а вирусописатели и хакеры трудяться не покладая рук, радуясь дырявой и устаревшей Хрюшей.

----------


## antanta

> *antanta*, т.е. написав бы "use unix" я бы не вызвал у тебя такую лютую ненависть?


 Да какая ненависть, помилуйте! Просто я плохо отношусь к  эстремизму во всех его проявлениях, и готов бороться с ним любыми методами, даже уничтожать его носителей безжалостно и беспощадно... ой... 
  Вендекапец откладывался неоднократно. Но, ощущение его близости не покидает нас уже многие годы, укрепляя у-бунтарский дух неофитов. И даже некоторых гуру.

----------


## Dhoine

*antanta*, мы победим  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pig

Мир захватит операционная система Virtual Gates.

----------


## antanta

*Dhoine*, "да я вижу, ты не уймешься", ***. Бондаж, доминирование - на других форумах. 
   Вот как щас набигу в линуксовый раздел, и стану агитировать. И пусть  приклеят мне ярлык ретрограда виндузятного, и ламера, не желающего ничего знать кроме мастдая. Зато будет весело. И столь же  уместно, что и вздесь. 
   Все это при условии, что Вы лично будете стоять на вахте. Иначе, ставим дежурный диагноз "Троль детектед".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dhoine

*antanta*, а диплом врача у Вас есть, чтобы ставить диагноз?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Рекомендую придерживаться конструктивного диалога, иначе поделю на 0

----------


## Kuzz

Может хватит превращать себя в тренажер для повышения скилла "Банхаммер"?

----------


## whitefang201

Да ладно ребят. Детский сад что-ли? Из-за чего спорите то... Не стоит таких жертв да и ваще зачем было не по теме. Не парьтесь из-за пустяков и глупостей. Peace  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Напоминаю, все разборки в личку. Пока что сообщения выделены в оффтоп, меряемся там. Здесь всё, что касается обсуждения результатов теста Virus Bulletin

----------

